# GIT-Repository mit bestehenden Daten anlegen



## Kalito (4. April 2019)

Hallo,

wir wollen Teile unserer bestehenden Datei-Struktur auf dem Server mit Git versionieren (gerade die Konfigurationen). Mein Idee war es ein Repositiory anzulegen und den entsprechendem Hauptordner als Klon dieses Repository zu definieren. Dabei sollen alle Ordner, die nicht gesynct werden sollen, in die die git.ignore. Wo es gerade bei mir noch hakt ist, wie ich ohne viel aufwand den bestehenden Ordner als Klon des Repository definieren kann ohne alle Dateien von links nach rechts zu kopieren. Habt Ihr Ideen bzw. Vorschläge?

Danke und Gruß
Patrick


----------



## ComFreek (4. April 2019)

Wenn du noch kein zentrales Git-Repo auf dem Server hast:

```
// In deinem Hauptordner
git init
git add --all
git comit -m "First commit"
// Nun Git-Repo auf dem Server anlegen
git remote add origin https://...
git push origin master
```


----------

